# Good flowerhorn juvies or bad?



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I saw juvenile Flowerhorns for sale at Pet world today, for only six bucks!!! I think they're perfectly fine, but I'd like to see what promising 1-2 inch fry look like vs. 1-2 inch discolored fry look like, because I want to buy a bunch of them and raise them, for breeding... I would like pictures of good flowerhorn juvies and a bad juvies, and what they possibly turn into......


----------

